# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Kambodscha >  keine Heirat mit über 50jährigen Ausländern

## schiene

Kambodscha verbietet Frauen ab sofort, Ausländer über 50 zu heiraten. Die neue Regel sei am 1. März in Kraft getreten, teilte die Regierung am Mittwoch mit. Jüngere Männer müssen einen Verdienst von mindestens 2 500 Dollar im Monat nachweisen, ehe sie Kambodschanerinnen ehelichen dürfen. 
Es gehe darum sicherzustellen, dass die Männer sich finanziell um ihre Frauen kümmern können, sagte ein Regierungssprecher. "Und wir wollen auch nicht, das solche Paare aussehen wie Vater und Tochter, oder Opa und Enkelin", sagte der Regierungssprecher. Auch solle Menschenhandel mit der Maßnahme verhindert werden. Ausländische Botschaften seien entsprechend informiert worden.
Nach seinen Angaben gibt es in Kambodscha jeden Monat zwischen 50 und 70 Eheschließungen zwischen Ausländern und Kambodschanerinnen. Den Bräuten bleibt es weiter offen, außerhalb der Landesgrenzen zu heiraten - auch ältere Männer. 
Quelle:
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/...etailid=863264

----------


## resci

fehlt nur noch, dass man vor dem P.ppen seinen Reisepass auf der Amtsstube vorzeigen muss.

resci

----------


## Siamfan

Heiraten? 
Mein Großvater hat immer gesagt,  mache erst alle möglichen Fehler einmal durch,  bevor du denselben zweimal machst.

----------

